# New doeling.



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We just picked up our 4th doe and already so in love with her! I love buying from breeders who really work with the kids and make them people friendly! Especially because I show all of my stock it makes it so much easier. 
Abigail was born 11/8/16 we haven't had a tiny little for awhile. I love being able to pick her up and carry her wherever.  I'll share a few pictures of her and her adventures today. On the way home we stopped at tractor supply and everyone went nuts over her. Abigail also ate up every second of attention she got. 









































She has a few precious diluted spots!! I personally love red paints sooo much! The diluted spots just add to her cuteness. 







After her long day a little snuggle in my lap was all she needed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are easy to fall in love with ! congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wowza! Is she ever a darling! If Abigal goes missing, don't call me.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She is so sweet looking--congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So I don't know much about this breed, but she is beautiful!!! She looks very very well built. Her tone it almost reminds me of a horse I love!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you! I'm so excited to see how she grows out. I'm totally loving her front end already even though she is still young. I think she is the youngest one we have brought so it's kinda weird to have such a little goat.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.  Congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's so pretty!


----------



## SophieGoat (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh, color me green because I am jealous~! Haha she is absolutely lovely. She's certainly something to be proud of, congratulations! :fireworks:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I'm a little worried this morning she hasn't eaten much at all sense we brought her home. She had nibbled at the hay we've given her but definitely hasn't eaten what she should. I know she was just weaned about a month ago and the stress from moving homes is probably a lot for her but when she I be worried that she isn't eating like she should?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is her temp?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> What is her temp?


I'm at school right now so I'll have to take it when I get home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I had my mom take temp and she said it was normal. She has clumpy poops now so I'm going to start treating for cocci tonight. She is in the trailer by herself so I'm glad I don't have to worry about anyone else the last time I brought a goat home everyone got cocci. So glad it shouldn't be the case this time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would recommend a fecal for worms and cocci first. The goat isn't eating so that tells me the rumen is off, with the temp being normal. Clump poo can mean feed change, if different than the goat is use to eating at the other home, so it may be the culprit.

Cocci meds can be hard on the rumen, if they are already down.

I would give probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ 6 cc's per 100 lbs daily for 3 to 4 days.
No grain.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We haven't had the chance to pick up any cocci meds so I've started her on probiotics and will also give her a B12 shot today. Glad I didn't start her on Cocci meds....it was my first thought because every goat I've gotten from this breeder needed to be be treated for runny poops.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to get B-1(thiamine) which fortified vit B complex or high level vit B has it in there. Look at the label you will see 100 mg on the back. Tractor supply has some. Just giving B-12 isn't going to put the thiamine back into her rumen. 
Goats need that or they can get polio with a sick rumen.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's adorable! And I love that you took her to TSC. Makes me want to take Lola shopping with me.... ;-)


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

This is what her poop looks like today. I started treating last night.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you treating with?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I gave probiotics and Scour halt last night and this morning.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she anemic? It would be good to get a fecal done to see if she has parasites or coccidia.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Just send a text to my vet to see what he thinks. I'll let you know what he says. Thank you for the advice everyone.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is that mucus in the poop? Usually mucus is a sign of parasites. A fecal is best but since you already had issues with cocci with this breeder I would make sure to order it and have it ready for when you get the results.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes it was definitely mucus!!! She was just wormed before picking her up so I'll have to look in her health papers and see what she was wormed with. 
Can you worm them close together if she just got wormed?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Being "wormed" doesn't ready mean much. No single wormer takes care of all parasites - each wormer treats a different type. If you worm on a schedule without knowing if they actually have parasites or not can lead to parasite resistance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, it all depends on the types of worms and the wormer used.

So getting a fecal will let you know how to treat and what for.

Worming should be followed up 3 x 10 days apart when they have a high worm load.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Her poops have firmed back up and she is eating normally today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad she's doing better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

